# Charcuterie



## ac45acp (Jan 17, 2012)

i recently became interested in this subject but as it is usually too hot around here i thought i would need a curing chamber. i found this and thought some of ya'll might be interested.

http://curedmeats.blogspot.com/2007/07/key-equipment-piece-3-curing-chamber.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2012)

This is something that I would like to get into in the future as well. Thanks for the link!


----------



## diesel (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been practicing this craft for a little over a year now. I converted a wine fridge into a curing chamber. works great.

There are a few posts here like the mortadella: ttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116407/mortadella-fancy-italian-bologna

I have one on the pancetta: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105858/pancetta-first-try-picts and Chicken Galantine: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104007/chicken-galantine

I picked up a book called Charcuterie by Michael Ruhlman and Brian Polcyn.  This was a great book to begin with.

good luck.. can't wait to see some picks.


----------

